# Chasing the Braves



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The good news is also the bad news.

The good news is, once again, every Braves game of the 2007 season will be
televised and be available on my local Comcast cable system. This is also the
bad news.

For the past ?? years, every baseball season I have had to track down which
channel the Braves were on each day. No more good old days when TBS (or
WTBS, back in the really old good old days) was virtually the only channel that
carried the Braves' broadcasts.

Now, planning a seasons' worth of which channel the Braves are landing on
any given game day seems as complex as planning the _Normandy Invasion_.

Here is my little matrix for chasing the Braves around the channels this year:

```
[U]MLB CH[/U]	   [U]EPG CH[/U]	[U]CH#[/U]
FOX	   WAWS 	013
ESPN	   ESPN	014
ESPN	   ESPN2	015
TBS	   WTBS	018
FSN	   FSS       067
SS	   STURN	071
FOX	   FOXHD	703
ESPN	   ESPNH	765
ESPN	   ESPN2H	766
FSN-HD   FSNHD     769
```
But who's complaining -- I get to see _every single game_ of the regular season

- if I can find it! 

.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I can remember when fans were lucky to see 20 games a year on TV. Of course there was always radio with Milo and Munson, then later Milo and Ernie. We've come a long way.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Nick said:


> TBS (or WTBS, back in the really old good old days)


Wasn't it on nationwide in late 70's with call letters that pre-dated TBS?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

It was WJRJ before Turner. When Turner purchased the station he changed the calls to WTCG with Braves and Hawks games, old movies, wrestling
and even early versions of music videos. WTCG went "national" in late 1976 (four cable systems) The Braves were first seen on satellite with the start of the 1977 season.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Pete K. said:


> It was WJRJ before Turner. When Turner purchased the station he changed the calls to WTCG with Braves and Hawks games, old movies, wrestling
> and even early versions of music videos. WTCG went "national" in late 1976 (four cable systems) The Braves were first seen on satellite with the start of the 1977 season.


Thanks. I remember watching it when they had a late night talk show that had some funny moments.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Bill Shanks said that he has heard that TBS will show the 45 WTBS games that start in 2008 on a regional feed of TBS Superstation.

I figured they would sell the games to FSN.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Why would people want to watch the Braves finish 3rd in the NL East?


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Why would people want to watch the Braves finish 3rd in the NL East?


We've been watching the Cubbies on 'GN for years, and you know how that has turned out 

Luckily they (the Cubs) still have 70 games on the superstation each year..they already have 5 games confirmed on ESPN (could be more), and I'll get a couple that aren't on either of those two stations when they play the Giants (my home RSN is FSN Bay Area). I should have access to half the season without paying for the MLB EI! package


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

jimbo09 said:


> We've been watching the Cubbies on 'GN for years, and you know how that has turned out


I am a Saints fan....this was the first year we got to see a true winner on the field

Until you all...


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Why would people want to watch the Braves finish 3rd in the NL East?


WELL, regardless, they will be in the playoffs this year...also, when they are 
broadcast on FSN or SPORTSOUTH, they will be in HD channel 96 at the same
time, just no commercials as these are spot broadcasts...really enjoyed these
games in HD last year as there will be more on HD channel 96 this year as
more of the games will be on FSN and SPORTSOUTH this year...also, next year
TBS will be in HD, so the Braves games will be in HD next year on channel 17
but not this year....just FSN and SPORTSOUTH....you will need to get the 
HD package (10.00) in order to watch these games....


----------



## Dave in Atlanta (Jan 10, 2007)

cmoss5 said:


> also, when they are
> broadcast on FSN or SPORTSOUTH, they will be in HD channel 96 at the same
> time, just no commercials as these are spot broadcasts...really enjoyed these
> games in HD last year as there will be more on HD channel 96 this year as
> ...


I'm an HD subscriber, but last nights game (on FSN) was SD, and channel 96 (in HD) showed a DirecTV logo all night, and a description that said "Pregame show".

What's up with that?


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Dave in Atlanta said:


> I'm an HD subscriber, but last nights game (on FSN) was SD, and channel 96 (in HD) showed a DirecTV logo all night, and a description that said "Pregame show".
> 
> What's up with that?


YOU will only see them on channel 96 when the Braves are in Atlanta and are broadcasting from either FSN SOUTH or TURNERSOUTH, not when they are broadcast from TBS...hope this helps.....later in the season they will sometimes show these on channel 96 when away from Atlanta...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Added FSN HD 769


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

What's the best way for me to catch Braves games? I only have the Family Pack and HD Access. Are only the home games blacked out in MLB EI, or are ALL Braves games blacked out? I'm guessing the only way I can watch the Braves is to upgrade to the Plus HD package or whatever it's called.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, _all_ Braves games are definitely not blacked out - they're just all over the
channel map. See the complete MLB channel list for Braves games in my
OP, and go HERE for the official Braves game schedule which also shows 
what channels carry which games on what day.

Very confusing, to be sure. :scratch:


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone know what channel D* is broadcasting the TS or now SS home games in HD on? I cannot find them anywhere.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Braves/Phillies is available in HD tonight on ESPN HD in New Jersey. I had to
watch last night's game in SD on CSN. I do not know about the Braves television
territory whether the ESPN broadcast is available.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow! I'm getting tonight's Braves vs Phillies game in HD on TWO channels --
ESPN HD and FSN HD. (Comcast) Go figure.

The better PQ on my HD displays is on FSN HD (720p) -- ESPN HD is also
720p, but noticeably the lesser picture quality on my well-tweaked sets.


----------

